# Benq XL2730  Flackern / Ruckeln bei aktiviertem Freesync



## PCGH_Willi (16. Mai 2018)

Servus, 

da mir weder der Benq Support (welcher nichtmal antworten möchte) noch jemand anderes eine lösung für mein Problem liefern kann frag ich mal hier. 

Sobald ich eine Vollbildanwendung mit Freesync nutze, habe ich je nach Bildrate schnelleres oder langsameres Flimmern und Ruckeln (Inputlag bleibt recht niedrig) sobald Freesync über den Treiber deaktiviert wird ist das Problem nicht mehr vorhanden... 

Außerdem hab ich nach demStart mancher Spiele einfach einen Blackscreen auf dem Monitor (der andere läuft, ton kommt auch) der erst weg ist, sobald ich den Monitor ab und wieder anstecke (Blackscreen bleibt auch bestehen wenn ich das Spiel schließe) 

jemand ne lösung dazu? 

System: 
Ryzen 5 1600 @3.75Ghz 
Masterliquid lite 120
Gigabyte AB350 Gaming 
2x8GB G.skill aegis 3000Mhz 
XFX RX 480 GTR @1337Mhz 
Intel 545s 240gb 
1tb Wd Blue EZEX
Silverstone GD07 
Corsair TX 850 

wäre super wenn mir jemand helfen kann


----------



## IICARUS (16. Mai 2018)

Versuchen kannst du mittels DDU den Grafik-Treiber komplett sauber zu entfernen und dann wieder neu aktuell herunterladen und neu drauf ziehen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (16. Mai 2018)

Ich würd die Schuld wohl auch erstmal beim Treiber suchen, klingt jedenfalls eher nach Treiber- als nach Hardwarefehler.


----------



## scorplord (17. Mai 2018)

Habe das Problem mit einem AOC (genaue Bezeichnung nicht zur Hand).

Habe mich ewig lange mit dem Support rumgeschlagen. Zuerst wurde der Monitor getauscht, danach wollten sie ihn wieder tauschen, danach wurde mir Unfähigkeit vorgeworfen (das wäre ruckeln und meine System wäre zu schwach, wobei flimmern und ruckeln gut zu unterscheiden ist...).
Es ist damit geendet das die AMD angeblich darüber informiert haben.
Ich merke es immer wieder in Stellaris, im Lategame niedrige Framerates und hoher Kontrast auf der Galaxiekarte.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (17. Mai 2018)

Ich werd den Treiber mal neu installieren, wobei die Windowsinstallation an sich noch recht neu ist (etwa 2 wochen). 

Die Bildraten sind auch konstant hoch und liegen etwa bei 120-150 FPS. Dennoch ruckelt es bzw. sieht es so aus. Und wenn das selbst in einem Spiel passiert das von 2011 ist und auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen läuft o.Ä dann kann das ja wohl kaum an der "zu schwachen Hardware" liegen.


----------



## scorplord (17. Mai 2018)

Bei mir hat es nicht geholfen den Treiber platt zu machen und neu aufzuspielen.
Ist also wenn wirklich ein Bug im Treiber und dann hoffe ich das die solche Meldungen wirklich an AMD übermitteln das es schnell behoben wird.

Hatte auch ein Video zu meinem  Monitor gefunden wo das Problem gezeigt wurde und da meinte der Uploader, er hätte die Standardtreiber von Windows aufgespielt  (Generic PnP Driver) und das Problem wäre behoben gewesen. Ob Freesync noch geklappt hat wurde nicht erwähnt.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr auch mal ohne Freesync versucht? Nicht das es hier Probleme mit der Synchronisation der Hz auf die FPS gibt.
Mit meinem Monitor kann ich eine Anzeige als FPS einschalten und da im Spiel Overwatch die FPS darüber angezeigt werden kann ich auch Live mit verfolgen ob G-Sync synchron läuft. 
Denn die Anzeige als FPS vom Monitor aus sind die Hz die an die FPS angeglichen werden.


----------



## Darkearth27 (17. Mai 2018)

Moinsen.

Als Jemand der auch den Monitor hat kann ich eventuell ein paar Einstellungen zum testen vorschlagen.

Die AMA im Bild Menü mal auf Premium stellen und die Freesync-Range muss auch angepasst werden.
(Wenn die FPS über die 144Hz hinausgehen, wird es kurzzeitig abgeschaltet bis Freesync wieder greift und genau das kann das kurze flimmern auslösen)

Einfach mal die FPS mit Framelimiter auf 144.1 festlegen und dann nochmals testen. 
Oder auf 75 FPS und die Freesync-Rate ebenfalls darauf auslegen.
(Das war der Grund wieso ich auf eine Geforce umgestiegen bin, weil mir das ständige eingestelle auf den Keks ging)

Wenn das flimmern weiterhin auftaucht noch einmal melden bitte.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2018)

Bei mir muss ich auch die FPS Limitieren, denn bei mir läuft G-Sync auch nur bis 120Hz.
Darüber wird es auch abgeschaltet. Zwar flimmert es bei mir dann nicht, aber es wird auch etwas unsauberer und kann z.T. auch Tearing verusachen.

Habe meine auf 116FPS im Spiel selber limitiert, dann komme ich nicht über 119-120 FPS.
Denn selbst wenn ich auf 116 FPS limitiere werden die FPS kurzzeitig noch etwas weiter raus gehen.
Würde ich auch 120 FPS limitieren würde gelegentlich auf 123-124 FPS hinaus gehen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (17. Mai 2018)

Hey Kollegah, ist Vsync zusätzlich an? Mach das mal. Ansonsten auch Framelimit auf Hz -2 mit RTSS, wenn die Frames zu hoch werden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Mai 2018)

Das Sync Flackern ist normal.
Zumindest hat das mehr oder weniger jeder Sync Monitor besonders die Freesyncer.(und wenns bei manchen nur im Ladescreen ist)

Oder besser gesagt hatten das alle Monitore die ich hatte Samsung C34 da wars ganz schlimm,LG27UD88-69,Acer XF270 um mal paar zu nennen.

Machen kann man dagegen nix und AMD bemüht sich auch nicht zwecks Treiber das in griff zu bekommen.
Je nachdem wie stark es beim 2730Z ist würde ich den entweder wieder zurück schicken oder Sync einfach nicht nutzen.


----------

